# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Me cfare aktivitetesh jashteuniversitare duhet te merrte nje student drejtesie?

## fighterme

Pershendetje,

Nese dikush ka njohuri te mjaftueshme mbi aktivitete jashte universitetit ne fushen e drejtesise, atehere me tregoni se me cfare lloj aktivitetesh duhet te merret nje student drejtesie?

Ju falemndei=rit!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofi _

Pergjithesisht, per te gjitha deget ku egziston mundesia, eshte mire te angazhohesh ne grupe/shoqata qe lidhen me profesionin. Mund te kete psh. nje union te studenteve te drejtesise aty ku studion, apo ndonje fare grupimi tjeter te ngjashem, qofte dhe jashte-universitar. Opsion tjeter jane OJQte qe veprojne ne nje fushe qe lidhet me interesat e tua profesionale. 

Ndoshta dikush qe studion per drejtesi mund te ofroje dicka me specifike...

----------


## xfiles

gjej ndonje parti politike dhe behu militant, unless je i shkelqyer ne profesionin tend.

----------


## loneeagle

hahah xfile kjo vetem ne shqiperi vlen se ne vende te tjera veshtire. sa per hapesin e temes patjeter te duhet internship sepse keshtu ze edhe pune. gjithashtu si thane edhe me siper regjistrohu me ndonje network qe bene organizime te ndryshme ne ket fushe edhe mos harro ka plot shoqata qe kane nevoj per service probono te ndihmon. good luck.

----------


## xfiles

jane bere gjyshma shqiptareve juridiksa, ku do i çojme gjithe ata?

----------


## Viola.V

> jane bere gjyshma shqiptareve juridiksa, ku do i çojme gjithe ata?


Statistikat ( e mia ) tregojne se :

Jews ( cifutet ) kane zaptuar Wall Street dhe te gjitha Jewelry Stores 
Italianet spikatin per restorantet e tyre neper bote  
Greket dhe polaket punojne neper construction 
Indianet ( nga India ) jane qe te gjithe shofer taksie 
Kinezet kane te gjitha convenient stores dhe nail salons
Francezet kane hair salons , dentist clinics dhe  erotic shops 
Nigerianet kane zaptuar international business of ....( black market )
Japonezet merren me teknollogjine e re (video games psh)
Gjermanet merren me car teknollogji

Shqiptaret me te drejte jane kthyer ne studente juridiku , vecanerisht ne politikane ..
Nga Kosova do jap nje fakt tjeter : nqs ne Kosove egziston popullsia prej 500.000 banoresh , fakti tregon qe 500.001 jane poete .

Xhelal Ferizaj  :syte zemra: 

Do te shtoja qe femijet e indianeve dhe kinezeve jane studente ne mjekesi .

Kaq per tani . Nuk me kujtohen me shume .

*Sa per temen do te thoja kete : Fighterme , mund te merresh me kriminalistike ose te zgjidhesh sa me shume lojra me puzzles qe te te rritet zhdervjelltesia dhe te jesh sa me i prere , korrekt dhe i drejte ne vendimin qe do marresh si nje avokat ne nje te ardhme .
Think like a criminal , have a criminal mind in order to be a perfect lawyer .
Gjithashtu te rekomandoj qe te luash sa me shume shah . Kjo loje do te te ktheje ne nje strateg me te mire se Napoleon Bonaparte .*

----------


## ganimet

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Nese dikush ka njohuri te mjaftueshme mbi aktivitete jashte universitetit ne fushen e drejtesise, atehere me tregoni se me cfare lloj aktivitetesh duhet te merret nje student drejtesie?
> 
> Ju falemndei=rit!!!!!!!


Nese deshironi te jeni me i sukseseshem ne profesionin tuaj fillo te kumunikosh me kafshet.
Gjat nji studimi qe kom ber une, kom ven re se disa nga kafshet flasin gjuh te huaja.
Ne nji rast nji bik deshi ta vrasi para disa ditesh nji gabel e shoqja qe e kishte pran i tha terakut maaaa...
Nji tjeter terak po i gjuhej nji larike ne qaf e kolega ja beri miiiii.
Kengtar,muzicjent,dhe lurist pa te lindur nuk behesh i suksesëshem :buzeqeshje: .

suksese ne profesionin qe keni zgjedhur.. por pa ja kaluar mesuesit ,llogarisni se suksesi do u mungoi.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Nese dikush ka njohuri te mjaftueshme mbi aktivitete jashte universitetit ne fushen e drejtesise, atehere me tregoni se me cfare lloj aktivitetesh duhet te merret nje student drejtesie?
> 
> Ju falemndei=rit!!!!!!!



Gjeja me primare qe te keshilloj, eshte te mesosh lendet qe ke, sepse ke shume volum, dhe te perzgjedhesh literaturen me te mire, sa me shume faqe aq me mire sepse jane te shoqeruara edhe me raste te praktikes gjyqesore. 
Sinqerisht, nuk e di sa mire te del koha ty per aktivitete jashteuniversitare, sepse ke provime semestrale, pra nje lende qe ka nje liber minimumi i minimumit  300 faqe, dhe do japesh provim cdo 3 muaj nga 5 provime, qe sic te thashe nje  liber i vetem ka min 300 faqe, dhe te duhet ta pervetesosh mire thelbin, aq me teper qe disa dege te se te drejtes jane shume evazive, Civilja psh qe te hap trute.   
Nuk e di se ne cilin vit je, por do te sugjeroja qe te mesosh me mire edhe me Kodet perkatese paralelisht, sepse te meson te orientohesh , dhe te fiksohen me mire. 

Gjate kohes kur  kam qene studente,  ne oret qe kisha pushim, shkoja ne gjykate per te ndjekur seanca gjyqesore, sepse kur i sheh ne praktike te fiksohen me mire. Pastaj ke edhe detyrat e kursit qe te duhen te zhvillosh per cdo lende si punim shkencor, gati si teme diplome qe na i jepnin, nuk e di se si te del koha per tjeter gje. Prandaj te them, meso mire lendet qe ke dhe mos krijo boshlleqe.

Te sugjeroj vetem ndjekje te seancave gjyqesore kur ke kohe te lire, dhe marrjen pjese ne seminare trajnuse. Mos u hallakat ne gjera te tjera, se do krijosh boshlleqe. 

P.S: Mos harro edhe te dalesh per kafe, mgjs kete e ke vete parasysh.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ehh sa kohe te bukura kane qene ne fakultet, ku t'i marresh me, na mori malli....Sa zili ta kam!

----------

